# Januaryland...



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2017)

Yup, sums January up pretty well for me!   (courtesy of Viz )


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a Capricorn and proud. So is my Grandson. January is a fine month - it's when you notice the days getting longer most, cos it starts from such a grim base. It's when you should be thinking positively about a better new year, not a negative here and now. Ignore the weather. It's _supposed_ to be winter. Get some proper clothing. How can you appreciate the spring otherwise?

Then we get February, a nice short month so you get paid a few vital days earlier to prepare for the spring sales. What's not to like?

Shame on you Northerner, it's all positives, not misery. Good job I'm not a moderator is all I can say


----------



## Carolg (Jan 2, 2017)

I like to just coorie in in January, don't like February, but like the nights stretching out.


----------



## Amigo (Jan 2, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> I'm a Capricorn and proud. So is my Grandson. January is a fine month - it's when you notice the days getting longer most, cos it starts from such a grim base. It's when you should be thinking positively about a better new year, not a negative here and now. Ignore the weather. It's _supposed_ to be winter. Get some proper clothing. How can you appreciate the spring otherwise?
> 
> Then we get February, a nice short month so you get paid a few vital days earlier to prepare for the spring sales. What's not to like?
> 
> Shame on you Northerner, it's all positives, not misery. Good job I'm not a moderator is all I can say



I bet your mum was all uncomfortable over Christmas & New Year waiting for you to pop out and delight her world though Mike  I'm a May bull and like a birthday just as the weather is cheering up. Apparently I waited until after the FA final was over before starting to make an appearance and my father was very grateful!


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 2, 2017)

Carolg said:


> I like to just coorie in in January, don't like February, but like the nights stretching out.


Aye, but with whom do you coorie in?


----------



## Northerner (Jan 2, 2017)

I was born in October, so my first few (independent!)months on Earth were dark and dank - no wonder I was so amazed when Spring arrived, with all that lovely sunshine and flowers and everything!  Actually, I do start feeling better almost at the point that the days start getting longer


----------



## David H (Jan 2, 2017)

If you were born in September your parents started the new year with a bang.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 2, 2017)

I'm a Capricorn as well.  Agree with Mike - nothing wrong with January.  What a fantastic day we had today.  Very cold yes but put some decent clothing on, alright you might break your ankle on the patches of ice but you can't have everything.  We also had bright sunshine without any risk of sunburn, yes frostbite was a possibility but the sun was there for a bit.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 2, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> Aye, but with whom do you coorie in?


Not whom, what. A cosy blankie, and fluffy baffies.


----------



## Robin (Jan 2, 2017)

Another Capricorn here. The only gripe I ever had was when I was a child and people used to give me joint Christmas/ Birthday presents, and I used to be envious of friends with summer birthdays who got two shots at receiving presents. Now it's a good excuse not to do Dry January, as OH can usually be persuaded to open a bottle of Cava on my birthday.


----------



## Carolg (Jan 2, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I was born in October, so my first few (independent!)months on Earth were dark and dank - no wonder I was so amazed when Spring arrived, with all that lovely sunshine and flowers and everything!  Actually, I do start feeling better almost at the point that the days start getting longer


I was born in November, all saints day-what a mistake.scorpio I hate the cold.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 2, 2017)

Like "VIZ" humour


----------



## mikeyB (Jan 2, 2017)

As I was born 4th of Jan 1953, it's fairly obvious what my mum got  for her birthday on March 31 1952.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> As I was born 4th of Jan 1953, it's fairly obvious what my mum got  for her birthday on March 31 1952.


My sister is 1 year and 9 months older than me...


----------



## trophywench (Jan 3, 2017)

My mummy and daddy went on holiday with some friends in July 1949.  They said they'd all got a bit hissed.

I was born the following April and with absolutely no prompting or prior info, some 15 or so years later when I actually said to them that I'd had some cider somewhere, and thought it tasted rather nice - that was met with laughter and the comment 'Ah, well - there could actually be a reason you like cider!'


----------

